# weaning hamsters



## shell195 (Feb 10, 2009)

I took on a Syrian hamster that turned out to be heavily pregnant. 2 weeks ago she gave birth to 11 babies. Shes been a fantastic mum.
The babies are now starting to eat but what is the best food to give them as they are very tiny and I would like to take some pressure off mum
I have been giving the mum chicken,dried cat food and mealworms along with her normal mix,


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I gave my dwarf hamster egg food and scattered millet seed when the babies were trying out food, they went from the millet seed to the hamster food themselves when they were ready to.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

at 11 days old when the babies start coming out of the nest i place a bowl of budgie egg food and lactol mixed on the floor of the cage, a also put millet sprays in and you will more than likely see them nibbling on the normal hamster food on times, i scatter the food on the floor and the babies tend to pick up a bit. 

with hamsters they tend to wean themselves so dont worry about it too much, when they are around 3 weeks old i begin weighing mine regularly just to ensure they are gaining weight :thumbup:


----------

